
Show HN: Explore Pokemon Emerald inside your browser - Schampu
https://maierfelix.github.io/emerald-engine/static/
======
Schampu
If you don't have a ROM file on hand (Attention, large GIFs):

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/pYI9ipl.gif](https://i.imgur.com/pYI9ipl.gif)

[1]: [https://i.imgur.com/isgIRLD.gif](https://i.imgur.com/isgIRLD.gif)

[2]: [https://i.imgur.com/GMqDYKr.gif](https://i.imgur.com/GMqDYKr.gif)

[3]: [https://i.imgur.com/HmvBTAV.png](https://i.imgur.com/HmvBTAV.png)

------
brudgers
How does a person get a ROM?

